# 69 bmw 2002 no keys



## onytay06 (Feb 28, 2015)

Okay so I posted a day or two ago about how happy iam to get my 69 2002 automatic well there is no keys so...

A few things where can I buy new lock and key set

And is there anyway I can open or access trunk without keys

I will also be posting pics once o get it home which will be next week around Wednesday.

I want to know how much it is worth. I mean it's a California car no dents clean chrome hub caps seats look like new been sitting for 15 years 
no title no keys out of dmv system 
it is orange in color some surface rust. All lights are there not broken grille car is complete . I haven't seen engine yet but I know it's complete minus what rodents have eaten. All glass is good except passenger window ( small one on door triangular shaped one.

just by this info what would you price it at


----------

